# Anavar and libido



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Just wondering lads if Anavar causes problems with libido when taken alone as some people have reported this. What were your experiences with Anavar. I know it doesn't effect hpta to the degree of most steroids, being mildly androgenic so I'm wondering whether some of these guys are just plain sexual spastics anyway.  Thinking of 80-100mg for 8wks, would you say this dosage is adequate? What dosage would you use? Just looking for big strength gains with minimal weight gain and harder, dryer looking body and maximum muscle retention.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I would say Anavar is THE most safest drugs for men to use. Generally women take between 10-15mg daily and see good results. Some side effects for the ladies are outbreak in spots and irregular periods, however for men Im pretty sure there are very minimal, indeed if any, side affects.

You will not need to take any other drug to kick in your own testosterone once you have finished the course as Anavar does not knock out your own testosterone production.

Hope that helps.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

yes, but while on cycle, though it doesnt effect the old nads 2 much, does it kill the sex drive of men like some say or are they just people who can't get it up anyway?


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

I dont believe it does kill the sex drive at all. It certainly doesn't for women anyway LOL


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

LOL, You'll have to come and find me when you've had some then!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

The cheek of it hehehe


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Anavar will suppress the HPTA just like other steroids when taken in large doses for a duration the amount you are taking it will definitely kill the HPTA and effect Libido.

I have read a study in MD where guys where given 10mg ed and the HPTA was effected after just 1 week...

Don't think just because it is not test or that it is a mild steroid it will not cause you to shut down because it will


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Wow I really didn't think Anavar affected guys in that way. 10mg is a small amount to shut your natural test down.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Cheers mate, not taking it at the mo but thinking about it. I gathered it effected hpta but just not quite as much as test or deca although some people do claim to get raisin nads from it. Thanks everyone for the advice as this should help me prepare for my next cycle with a bit more caution in the way of pct.


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Is that you in that picture Lauren. What do you take to keep your body in that condition.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Unfortunately its not moi!!! Booohhooooo - wish it was though!!!!!

Its my goal to get like that though!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Unfortunately its not moi!!! Booohhooooo - wish it was though!!!!!
> 
> Its my goal to get like that though!


well seeing as u have finally got your slack ass in the gym after a year it might just happen!!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah it will happen - gonna be training hard now!!!!

Give me a year and i will be a lean, mean goddess!!! Fooooookin hell loads of work to be done phew........


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Good on u mate!! look forward to seeing u on stage...


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

B*****d! Then I was drooling over someone out of amagazine or something then, LOL. Bet they've got a face like a bulldog licking p*ss off a thistle! HAHAHA!


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

thats a little harsh aint it


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Just a joke, don't even know who the person is on the picture but they have a nice body. Lauren said it wasnt her, hope it wasn't her mate if it was i apologise but just having alaugh, will think about what I say in future.


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

good now go sit on the naughty step lol


----------



## rottweiler (Jul 9, 2007)

Only if its you thats doing the punishing!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

rottweiler said:


> Just a joke, don't even know who the person is on the picture but they have a nice body. Lauren said it wasnt her, hope it wasn't her mate if it was i apologise but just having alaugh, will think about what I say in future.


LOL nah its cool.

I dont know who the lady is in my avatar, but she looks awesome and gives me motivation!!!!


----------

